# Need some party music suggestions



## Decisive321 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Halloween Music*

Start your night off with some scary movies themes. Then find newer covers of songs like thriller and paint it black. As far as for the movies themes I would suggest a album called "Halloween Music Movie Scores" on iTunes. It has themes like Halloween, Hellraiser, Friday the 13th. Really creepy, set the mood during the cocktail part of the evening.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this HERE and see if helps you out.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I have free mixes on Gravecast.com. You can listen, see which songs you like and which you don't, and grab them from iTunes or just use the casts. Just an idea.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

If you can find *Ghouls With Attitude Volume 1* and *Volume 2*, they're a great party soundtrack.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Johnny Thunder said:


> If you can find *Ghouls With Attitude Volume 1* and *Volume 2*, they're a great party soundtrack.


Found em both here - Index of /browsable/music

These were free downloads on Oddio Overplay when they were releases so i don't think this is breaking any rules.. enjoy!


----------

